# Blanks T-Shirts in Hawaii



## toiletries3000

Does anyone know all the wholesale shirts venders in Hawaii? I’ve used American T-shirt Company. They carry Hanse and Alstyle. I like the Hanse cut but they’ve gone taggless, meaning they print there info on the shirt. Alstyle has rip away tags but the cut is a little bigger. I guess I’m looking for a cut like Hanse with a rip away tag. There is also US Apparel in Honolulu and they sell fruit of the loom but they have a minimum order of 100 shirts. I only really want to buy a dozen at a time because I’m starting out.

I’ve also seen shirts that seem to have thinner material like American Apparel and that are regular cut. I don’t like the thin American Apparel cut.

Just trying to avoid shipping these in.

Mahalo,


----------



## Rodney

toiletries3000 said:


> Does anyone know all the wholesale shirts venders in Hawaii? I’ve used American T-shirt Company. They carry Hanse and Alstyle. I like the Hanse cut but they’ve gone taggless, meaning they print there info on the shirt. Alstyle has rip away tags but the cut is a little bigger. I guess I’m looking for a cut like Hanse with a rip away tag. There is also US Apparel in Honolulu and they sell fruit of the loom but they have a minimum order of 100 shirts. I only really want to buy a dozen at a time because I’m starting out.
> 
> I’ve also seen shirts that seem to have thinner material like American Apparel and that are regular cut. I don’t like the thin American Apparel cut.
> 
> Just trying to avoid shipping these in.
> 
> Mahalo,


Try sun-apparel.com


----------



## toiletries3000

I was trying to avoid shipping these in but maybe that's what I'll have to do. The Anvil Tearaways look interesting. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy

Aloha Vincent. I have just recently started making a few orders for blanks from sun apparel. They are located behind Subway on Sand Island Access. Road. They sell Gildan and Anvil. They have good prices. With each order, if you buy a dozen of any one size and color they give you the dozen price for everything on that order. The bad thing that I have noticed is that they carry a limited supply of colors and sizes. So at times in order to keep the shirts all the same color I had to go back to American T's because they did not carry 2xl in some colors. If ordering xl and smaller, they are pretty good though. Pretty good service and a little faster filling the order than the four hours required by American-T's. Good luck. Aloha.


----------



## toiletries3000

Big Mahaloz...


----------



## Dan K

Yeah, Rodney's reference sun-apparel.com has a warehouse in Hawaii. Sun also offers the full American Apparel line, and AA and Gildan are both available in sizes to 3X, Gildan offers some larger too. I am not sure how they handle availability in Hawaii though, what is stocked there, etc. We do buy much of our blanks from Sun Apparel here in CA, and we love their service...


----------



## douglasss2001

Cost of goods are high....$$$ where can I find tshirt for better price overseas


----------



## charles95405

Doug, this thread is almost 4 years old so info may be outdated. You want prices for overseas. That covers alot of territory. If you specify location you might get more responses or better yet, start a new thread.


----------



## hgcwear

Hello forum family haven't been here in awhile. Can someone please help me find blank Tees in Hawaii?


----------



## hawaiianphatboy

Aloha HGC Wear. as stated above, there are at least two vendors in Hawaii. I use both for different types of shirts. there is American T-shirt Company on King Street, next to the post office in Kalihi. There is also Sun Apparel that is now located in Halawa Valley. Depending on the brand of shirts you want, you can choose from either of those. Sun Apparel has access to many different styles of shirts, but some of them have to be brought in from California, so sometimes there is up to a two week wait for items. However, they don't charge you the shipping that you would pay if you ordered it from a company in the mainland yourself.

Hope this helps.

Aloha


----------



## hawaiianphatboy

I have never heard of China Black T-shirts. Where can I see them, and what brand are they comparable to?


----------

